# Climber injured in Fall



## Single_Shooter (Aug 12, 2013)

Tried to find something on this but no news story that I could find.

I went to do some stumps for a tree service this past weekend and the business owner told me about a climber working for a competing company who was seriously injured.

Apparently the climber had walked out on a limb without a higher safety line attached. As I got it he was walking on one limb and holding another to balance himself and was not tied in at all...not even a lanyard...if I understood it correctly.

Well....apparently he got confused somehow and cut the limb he was standing on and fell a rather good distance. According to this guy he was told the climber was bleeding out of his ears after the fall.

According to this guy they found out the following day that the climber was allegedly shooting up heroin at some point before his climb.

This whole drug issue is really getting bad here. Even the local factories are saying it is difficult to nearly impossible to find qualified experienced workers who can pass the drug screen.


----------

